# Drivers Lence. expire while on active duty?



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

The title asks the question. My old man, a vet PO, stated it does not expire in MA while I am on active duty, but I don't know for sure. Any help? Currently in Afghanistan and turn 21 in DEC, just wondering if I am going to have to go stright to the RMV upon my return home in January. Thanks.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

60 day grace period after an honorable discharge. It would be advisable to carry your 214 with you.

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/license/14milit.htm

Unfortunately, you have to get another pic now that you're over 21, so you can't renew online, but I would still do it asap after getting back. I don't know that many places are going to let you drink with an expired JOL license, which is a #1 priority for 21 year olds and returning vets alike. 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I don't know that many places are going to let you drink with an expired JOL license, which is a #1 priority for 21 year olds and returning vets alike. 8)


If you have a problem with that upon returning home, I know that there are MANY of us on here who will drive you around AND buy your beers for you. Thanks for your service and come home safe.


----------



## MrPat (Jan 6, 2007)

I am active duty and the DMV gave me a card to carry with me that states the mass law "The Acts of 1941, Chapter 708 as amended by the Acts of 1961, Chapter 42" "MILITARY SERVICE PERSONAL Extension of validity of license"

I also believe that if you go to the DMV with a copy of your Mil ID they can code you in their computer system as military.

I got pulled over a few years ago with my expired mass id (exp in 2004) driving a SUV with Alaska plates and I told them I lived in Wyoming :lol: He was like what????? The cop scratched his head and told me to slow down :lol:

Also there is a provision in the Mass DMV rules that says if you lose your ID they will send you a new one for free... But you need to do it by snail mail only.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. 

I plan on going to the RMV any way when I come home for a few.


----------

